# Pain from standing and walking too much



## AcadianExplorer1910 (Jul 2, 2016)

hey guys Acadianexplorer1910 here i got off of work at 4th of july festival in erath and i stood most of the  time and walked around fairgrounds with my assigned group members . My knees and shin and ankle hurts it feels like growing pains. or overexertional pains. is there any remedies i can do without medication?


----------



## AcadianExplorer1910 (Jul 2, 2016)

AcadianExplorer1910 said:


> hey guys Acadianexplorer1910 here i got off of work at 4th of july festival in erath and i stood most of the  time and walked around fairgrounds with my assigned group members . My knees and shin and ankle hurts it feels like growing pains. or overexertional pains. is there any remedies i can do without medication?


first of 4 days of work too. ill do anything for my job though it'll be ok but i'd like to know anyway


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 2, 2016)

Sounds like overuse injuries usually seen with running. For short-term, Aleve or Ibuprofen will help. Also get you some good, supportive footwear. You may look into a hiking boot or shoe- Salomon has some good options. If good shoes are out of the budget, at least get some good inserts.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 2, 2016)

Per our rules, you cannot seek and we cannot give medical advice, but as @STXmedic said, proper footwear is going to be key here. 

If you continue having problems, make sure to see your doctor or a specialist.


----------



## daysquad (Jul 16, 2016)

I agree. You need to check the soles of your footwear as this determines how you land on the ground. 

For your inquiry, try RICE- Rest, Ice compression and elevation.


----------



## AcadianExplorer1910 (Jul 16, 2016)

thank you i neant to say i have aching legs after walking a lot at festivals and standing at command post im good. i just sleep it off


----------



## daysquad (Aug 10, 2016)

put ice on your legs when you get home and elevate it.


----------



## AcadianExplorer1910 (Aug 10, 2016)

im good thnks though


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 3, 2016)

What you need to do is take your name off of your signature, Courtney. 
Think smart.


----------

